# Datenbank mit OpenOffice erstellen - wie Beziehungen eintragen?



## zyntex (24. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe gerade eine Datenbank mit OpenOffice erstellt.
Alle Tabellen inkl. Attributen und Primärschlüsseln erstellt.

Wenn ich nun eine Ansicht der DB erstelle und alles Verknüpfe habe ich noch keine Option gefunden wo ich die Beziehungen (1:1, 1:n, n:m) eintragen kann.

So sieht es z.Zt. bei mit aus




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Ok ich war ganz falsch, habe es jetzt gefunden (Extras -> Beziehungen)

Bin nun so weit:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Trotzdem habe ich noch nicht gefunden wo ich die Beziehung genauer einstellen kann, es sind nämlich nicht alles 1:n Beziehungen.


----------

